# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Help me aub, Ongerust snel zwanger ? !

## Jongen15

Hey,


Ik ben 16 jarige man, die nu klaarwakker ligt door bezorgdheid wat er vandaag is gebeurt... Dus ik zat met mijn lief die ook 15 is in haar bedje en toen wouden we elkaar beginnen te bevredigen, maar toen ik mijn boxershort wou uit doen zat was er al voorvocht wat ik een klein beetje op mijn hand had, Ik besefte goed dat het geen goed idee was om direct haar beginnen te vingeren, ik wachte even (3-4 mins) en vreef met mijn hand, tot mijn hand +- droog was. En toen begon ik met haar te vingeren. Is er een kans dat ze zwanger is in dit geval, door contant door voorvocht of sperma ookal heb ik zolang gewacht en mijn handen +- wat kunnen afdrogen ? & als het zo is, wat moet ze doen ?


Hulp zou nu echt perfect zijn, want ik kan zo geen oog dicht doen....
dankje

----------


## paula22

Ik denk dat je veilig bent dit keer maar niet bevestigd .. Maar zoals u hebt gezegd de periode die u gewacht tot vinger haar zou u hebt opgeslagen, maar dit is riskant en proberen te vermijden in de toekomst.

----------


## Sylvia93

Het is niet mogelijk om zwanger te worden via vingeren. Voor een zwangerschap is echt geslachtsgemeenschap nodig. Er is dus geen reden voor onrust, je kunt dit topic nog even doorlezen voor alle berichten over dit onderwerp: http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...read.php?t=854

Daarnaast is het wel aan te raden om met je vriendin eens goed te praten over anticonceptie. Condooms kunnen snel scheuren. De anticonceptiepil zou een goede oplossing zijn in combinatie met condooms.

----------

